# SP, what do you think of poverty?



## Epitomity (Nov 13, 2012)

Please post your thoughts and feel free to check out the other threads I've posted in the other temperament subforums in which I ask the same question:

SJ SP NT NF


----------



## Ryosuke93 (Feb 29, 2012)

I think that it is one of the saddest things in this world. I think it is a very complex problem too. I also think it is romanticized sometimes in films, where everyone in the audience is rooting for the poor person, the underdog, to make it. But in real life, people are less kind and that there is all sorts of prejudice associated with it.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Poverty is caused by stupid administration of the government 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaarond (May 10, 2014)

I think it sucks


----------

